# Parking at New Carrollton, Maryland



## Dakota 400 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am considering taking the Vermonter to Montpieler, Vermont for a brief visit visit, boarding at New Carrollton, and would need to park my car at New Carrollton's parking garage. I would appreciate any information that I can learn about the logistics in doing so.

What might be the daily cost?

Given the early morning departure of the train and the Beltway traffic, how early should I plan to arrive in order to park the car and get to the train platform without becoming unduly stressed?

I expect to book Business Class. Where will that car probably be located: behind the engine or at the rear?

I am thinking of reserving a hotel close to the New Carrollton station to help minimize traffic issues on the morning of departure (as well as making it easier for the night I return on the Vermonter). Suggestions or ideas would be very much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 1, 2016)

IINM Business Class is the 2x1 seating on the Vermonter. It's on the rear. Can't really help you on parking though. Sorry. Someone here will be able to.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2016)

Where are you starting your trip?

There is the WMATA garage, but that doesn't do overnight parking.

The county has a garage there that does:

http://www.princegeorgescountymd.gov/sites/RevenueAuthority/Services/Public%20Parking/NewCarroltonGarage/Pages/default.aspx

BWI would be a better choice for the trip.


----------



## BmoreFlyer (Jun 1, 2016)

BWI would definitely be much better and is just up the BW Parkway. The parking at New Carrolton can be tight at times.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Where are you starting your trip?
> 
> There is the WMATA garage, but that doesn't do overnight parking.
> 
> ...





BmoreFlyer said:


> BWI would definitely be much better and is just up the BW Parkway. The parking at New Carrolton can be tight at times.


It seems like he's staring in NCR. If that is the case, it is a better choice than BWI since 55 doesn't stop there. It does slow down from 110mph to 90mph approaching the curve south of BWI station.

How is your tuck and roll? If it's not that good, stay with NCR. The garage is right across for the train station. You can walk to the platform in 5 to 7 minutes.

As for the Beltway, it is wildly unpredictable. Give yourself ample time and listen to WTOP for traffic updates on the 8s.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2016)

You expect me to look at schedules and actually give *useful* advice!?!?!

That's going to cost extra.

Seriously, I wrongly assumed that it stopped there - since it doesn't, I would still drive and park at BWI and grab a MARC train to BAL and board there. Assuming that works with timing and such. I'll have to check that not on the phone.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 2, 2016)

I appreciate the replies. Thank you. I do plan to start at New Carrollton. I have relatives who live in this area and I am well aware of the traffic issues in this area.

The posting of the link to the New Carrollton Garage really helps. Thanks! The parking rates are reasonable.

Since it will be a weekday when I begin my journey, getting there as early as possible seems to be the best plan.

Another question: how far in advance ought I make Business Class reservations for the Vermonter? Is it a heavily patronized train?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dakota 400 said:


> I appreciate the replies. Thank you. I do plan to start at New Carrollton. I have relatives who live in this area and I am well aware of the traffic issues in this area.
> 
> The posting of the link to the New Carrollton Garage really helps. Thanks! The parking rates are reasonable.
> 
> ...


As far in advance as possible. The Vermonter is only a five car train. One of them is the split business/cafe car, meaning it only has up to 18 business class seats available. Some of them only have 15 seats, so I wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the replies. Thank you. I do plan to start at New Carrollton. I have relatives who live in this area and I am well aware of the traffic issues in this area.
> ...


A split business/cafe car? How is that car set up? If the cafe is part of the Business Class car, what is the situation as to noise and lots of food traffic into and out of the car? Does not sound very desirable.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2016)

Take a normal regional cafe car and rip out the tables in half of it.

Replace them with comfortable, wide chairs in a 2x1 arrangement (so traveling solo you can get a seat that's both a window and aisle at the same time).

It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Take a normal regional cafe car and rip out the tables in half of it.
> 
> Replace them with comfortable, wide chairs in a 2x1 arrangement (so traveling solo you can get a seat that's both a window and aisle at the same time).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dakota 400 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Take a normal regional cafe car and rip out the tables in half of it.
> ...


The coach passengers will enter from the other side where the tables are located and there is a curtain between the cafe and business class section. However, it won't stop all of the noise. It's a train and people may make noise. The person you're sitting near in the business class car may make a lot of noise too. If you ride coach, people make noise walking in and out of the cars.

If you're looking for silence, the train may not be for you.


----------



## Triley (Jun 5, 2016)

And to reiterate, the tables were pulled out of _half_ of the cafe and replaced with seating for business class. The other half of the cafe is the same ol' thing with tables, and a bathroom.


----------



## Hal (Jun 5, 2016)

It can be noisy in the half business class because one loud phone user in half a car can really carry their voice.


----------



## Hal (Jun 5, 2016)

Triley said:


> And to reiterate, the tables were pulled out of _half_ of the cafe and replaced with seating for business class. The other half of the cafe is the same ol' thing with tables, and a bathroom.


You are explaining the configuration correctly but those were originally Metroliner half first class cars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2016)

Still my favorite Amtrak cars except for the Domes!


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jun 5, 2016)

In my experience Buisness Class sells out reasonably far in advance, and I would normally be going WAB-NYP. One time when I wanted to upgrade on a very busy train I was able to do so at SPG once space opened up.

Keep in mind, the Montpelier station is not right in the center of town, instead it's about 2 miles outside of downtown. I'm not sure if cabs would be waiting for the northbound train like they do at Essex Junction, but surely there would be one available to call.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 6, 2016)

This is where you'll ride. You can see the curtain is open in this picture. The cafe portion is behind the curtain and the other side is the table portion of the cafe car.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 6, 2016)

I want to thank everyone who has responded to my question. You have provided much information that I really do appreciate. It helps with my planning.


----------

